# Cubase vs Logic Pro X?



## EwigWanderer (Jan 10, 2021)

Hi, I used Cubase since 2005. I got Logic few weeks ago and I’m about to start discovering it. I use daw for writing music, mixing my music and unfortunately “mastering” my music with it (it’s hard 😊)

I’ve done some short movies, documentaries and other projects.

What are pros and cons in Logic compared to Cubase and other way around?

Some important things to consider?

Tips or hints for new user?

I don’t need score function and I don’t record audio.

I use orchestral libraries (the usual suspects) and I have iMac 2019 8core


----------



## Zero&One (Jan 10, 2021)

Create an empty track, with no output. Call it dummy, safe zone, whatever. Prevents Logic's live mode killing your cpu on playback when this track is highlighted.

Learn Logic's Articulation Sets, then sit back and relax.


----------



## mybadmemory (Jan 10, 2021)

Zero&One said:


> Create an empty track, with no output. Call it dummy, safe zone, whatever. Prevents Logic's live mode killing your cpu on playback when this track is highlighted.
> 
> Learn Logic's Articulation Sets, then sit back and relax.


I think you mean a track with no input? I personally use the Stereo Out track to rest on at playback.


----------



## EwigWanderer (Jan 10, 2021)

Zero&One said:


> Create an empty track, with no output. Call it dummy, safe zone, whatever. Prevents Logic's live mode killing your cpu on playback when this track is highlighted.
> 
> Learn Logic's Articulation Sets, then sit back and relax.


Thank you. Feels odd thing to do. Why is that? I might want to understand that. I’ll better google it

I’m thinking of getting these articulation sets. I wonder are they good.

https://www.babylonwaves.com/logic-pro/#


----------



## Kevinside (Jan 10, 2021)

I used Logic since version 4 on ppc macs...But now i switched to Nuendo and Protools Ultimate...
Logic Pro X is a great Daw, but in some details, Cubase (Nuendo) works better for me...
And as HDX User Protools Ultimate is the perferct mixing environment...

But to load old Projects... i always will start up LPX...

Its sad or good? I don´t know... LPX wants to go the way to be a performance sequencer like Live or Bitwig... To be honest; No, i dont need this and i dont want it... I have Live for that...
Why must Logic copy all this features, when it has so much to give in its own realm...
Man, Emagic was a great company... Does anybody remember, how great SoundDiver was?


----------



## mjsalam (Jan 10, 2021)

Kevinside said:


> I used Logic since version 4 on ppc macs...But now i switched to Nuendo and Protools Ultimate...
> Logic Pro X is a great Daw, but in some details, Cubase (Nuendo) works better for me...
> And as HDX User Protools Ultimate is the perferct mixing environment...
> 
> ...


Loved SoundDiver!!!


----------



## stigc56 (Jan 10, 2021)

EwigWanderer said:


> Thank you. Feels odd thing to do. Why is that? I might want to understand that. I’ll better google it
> 
> I’m thinking of getting these articulation sets. I wonder are they good.
> 
> https://www.babylonwaves.com/logic-pro/#


Yes! Definitely!


----------



## stigc56 (Jan 10, 2021)

Kevinside said:


> I used Logic since version 4 on ppc macs...But now i switched to Nuendo and Protools Ultimate...
> Logic Pro X is a great Daw, but in some details, Cubase (Nuendo) works better for me...
> And as HDX User Protools Ultimate is the perferct mixing environment...
> 
> ...


Notator back in the old days!


----------



## Virtuoso (Jan 10, 2021)

EwigWanderer said:


> I’ve done some short movies, documentaries and other projects.


One of the great features of Logic is that you can open a movie, extract any audio tracks from that movie, compose your score, add sfx, dialogue etc, mix, master and then output everything back to a full ProRes mov again ready to go with no hassle or compromises. You can output a multitrack mov either including or replacing the original audio tracks. Piece of cake - I do it several times per week.

Video export in Cubase stagnated for a few versions and in the current version only supports h264 mp4 output.


----------



## Zero&One (Jan 10, 2021)

EwigWanderer said:


> Thank you. Feels odd thing to do. Why is that? I might want to understand that. I’ll better google it
> 
> I’m thinking of getting these articulation sets. I wonder are they good.
> 
> https://www.babylonwaves.com/logic-pro/#



See this article, #1 explains it a little. From our very own Jay A








macProVideo.com


So, Logic Pro X 10.2.1 has arrived. Although an incremental update, there's tons of bug fixes and new workflow features. Jay Asher casts an eye and ear and roun




www.macprovideo.com





And I agree with above, the babylonwaves are great and a huge time saver.

Some other tips maybe, don't want to teach you to suck eggs either:

If you often create new tracks that have the same instrument, fx & eq etc every time, then once done, click the top icon with the instruments name, choose 'Save Channel Strip Setting As...'
Make a Folder, save it with a name.
Next time you add a track, click the top icon (will be called Settings now) and you'll see that folder in the list with the preset. I use it often for non template stuff like synths that have a strew of fx added.

Another good one is File - Import - Logic projects. You can pick an existing project from the next window. You then get a browser within Logic to every track, tempo, notes etc of that project.
You can then select any track, it's plugin, automation and import it in. Remember to scroll to the right when selecting the tick boxes as automation, I/O etc are there. Then hit Add.
Really handy if you have several old projects with half baked ideas that could fit well with your current project.


----------



## jcrosby (Jan 10, 2021)

EwigWanderer said:


> Thank you. Feels odd thing to do. Why is that? I might want to understand that. I’ll better google it
> 
> I’m thinking of getting these articulation sets. I wonder are they good.
> 
> https://www.babylonwaves.com/logic-pro/#


Babylonwaves are great.

The reason why this happens is that Logic has a dual buffer. When a track is armed Logic drops the buffer to the setting you set in your audio preferences and switches focus to single core performance, when a track isn't armed Logic defaults to a buffer of 1024.

This lets Logic allow you to have a tight buffer for recording MIDI or audio, and a large buffer for playback and mixing... I used to hate it, but after years of experimenting with other DAWs I've actually come to appreciate it since most DAWs still run on a single buffer, meaning you often have to compromise recording MIDI at a slightly higher buffer, or switch the buffers manually.

One other thing I recommend is using low latency mode for recording midi... It bypasses plugins that add latency, but can reduce CPU strain if you have some audio plugins already inside your session, (reverb/delay/send effects for example).


----------



## mauriziodececco (Jan 12, 2021)

I switched from Cubase to Logic last year; the original reason was money (avoid the yearly update cost) and the dongle, because moving to a portable set up (i think this specific problem was solved in Cubase 11, i am not sure .

I am a composer, using VIs and recording only hardware MIDI instruments.

I have been a Pro24 user on the atari, and followed the whole Cubase history up to Cubase 10.5, but i al very happy for the switch.

Not that Logic is better than Cubase, but a number of things make me more at home. I am not a professional user, i am not even a daily user; coming back to Cubase after a couple of weeks or more was always a pain : the power of Cubase it show up in front of your face as complexity; also in many ways the UI was not completely Mac-Like, you don't zoom with a pinch gesture etc; for exemple, in how many places and different ways can you edit a track equalisation ? I counted 5, but i am not sure.

Again this is not bad or good; for a professional, using Cubase every day, having choices is important; it allows to develop your specific workflow and optimise your way or working. 
But, and this is very personal, i find Logic more intuitive, linear, not using it every day. For IT guys, i'll make an exemple; i use emacs 8 hours a day, and i have been using emacs like that for around 35 years. With respect to modern editors is far from intuitive, and complex, but is hugely powerful, expecially considering emacs-lisp; but if you use it every day, 8 hour a day, complexity is no more a problem; i have emacs keybindings in my fingers firmware 😎.

Coming to practical advise: try to approach things the Logic way; put aside the way you where doing things on Cubase, and find the most natural ways to do those things in Logic; then re-evaluate both ways and chose the best. For exemple, initially i tried to rebuild my exact Cubase workflow with logic (like working with three virtual screen, main window, plugins and mixer), to finally find out that way of working was useful with Cubase (and his huge mixer windows) but it did not made sense anymore with Logic, where i find i can work better with a single window layout.

Finally, training: i followed (i am following) some tutorial on askaudio (because i have a subscription there), but probably the best i found are the two Logic based master classes by Jono Buchanan from 
Guildhall School of Music & Drama, one in two parts on Logic Pro and the other on Film Scoring with Logic Pro; you'll find them on Youtube. I like also a lot the shorter tutorials Jono Buchanan have on Logic Pro on the MusicTech site.

Maurizio


----------



## JashandeepReehal (Jan 14, 2021)

mauriziodececco said:


> I switched from Cubase to Logic last year; the original reason was money (avoid the yearly update cost) and the dongle, because moving to a portable set up (i think this specific problem was solved in Cubase 11, i am not sure .
> 
> I am a composer, using VIs and recording only hardware MIDI instruments.
> 
> ...


Nice overview. And no Cubase 11 still requires a dongle. Not changed in 11


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jan 16, 2021)

I was using Logic, then decided to switch to Cubase 11 and built out a huge VEP-based template in it, but I keep running into CPU / fan issues when working in that template. When I tried building a similar subset of a template in Logic (no VEP), I get no CPU issues at all. Definitely considering going back to Logic even though I'll miss some features from Cubase. CPU performance matters more though.


----------



## Rory (Jan 16, 2021)

mauriziodececco said:


> Finally, training: i followed (i am following) some tutorial on askaudio (because i have a subscription there), but probably the best i found are the two Logic based master classes by Jono Buchanan from
> Guildhall School of Music & Drama, one in two parts on Logic Pro and the other on Film Scoring with Logic Pro; you'll find them on Youtube. I like also a lot the shorter tutorials Jono Buchanan have on Logic Pro on the MusicTech site.


Eli Krantzberg, who does the Logic tutorials for Groove3, is excellent.

If you're interested in using Logic with film footage, Ripple Training's tutorial is very good. Ripple is one of the foremost trainers for Final Cut Pro X and Blackmagic DaVinci Resolve, and is a training partner for both.


----------



## babylonwaves (Jan 16, 2021)

Rory said:


> Eli Krantzberg, who does the Logic tutorials for Groove3, is excellent.


yes, very recommended. I get all his stuff to keep up on logics changes.


----------



## mrwhites (Jan 24, 2021)

I used Cubase for many years and now I’m giving Logic a chance. I’m noticing a way more “logical” software, the shortcuts have sense and everything you need is easier to find and to remember. I even teach music production and many times I’ve found Cubase too cerebral and not well designed. The scoring editor for example is a nightmare. Maybe they added too many functions in an old foundation... Still Cubase is great of course, probably the most complete software there is.
One last thing that’s pushing me towards logic is the great integration with ipad and logic remote. I find it useful.


----------



## IFM (Jan 24, 2021)

I've actually gone the other way. As much as I love Logic, after writing three tracks so far in Cubase I'm making it my full-time DAW. Granted I've had it around since ver 1 but was a Logic user since version 7. They are both great so it really doesn't hurt to learn both.


----------



## Synetos (Jan 24, 2021)

I have been a long time Cubase user, played with Logic, Reaper, etc.

I recently got frustrated by Nuendo 11, and uninstalled it. Stupid buggy release and I should have waited to upgrade.

Perhaps I might have played more with Logic, but my MacBook pro is 2014, and I am not dropping 5-10k on a new Mac, particularly when I have no idea what the future of Mac holds with the new CPUs

At this time, I am exploring Studio One v5.1 and I am liking it a lot.

However, I will admit, much of my DAW lust is just boredom and feeling like I need something new to distract me during this Covid era.

I wonder if we maybe just get bored with the same software after a while?


----------



## Ivan M. (Jan 24, 2021)

Synetos said:


> I wonder if we maybe just get bored with the same software after a while?


Yeah, I definitelly do 
edit to actually contribute to the thread: I've been trying out cubase a few years back, but can't get used to the design. Been trying out Logic, and I really like the (almost) minimalist design, and intuitive shortcuts. The lack of visual customizability bothers me on most daws


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jan 24, 2021)

IFM said:


> I've actually gone the other way. As much as I love Logic, after writing three tracks so far in Cubase I'm making it my full-time DAW. Granted I've had it around since ver 1 but was a Logic user since version 7. They are both great so it really doesn't hurt to learn both.


Same for me. I made Cubase use Logic key commands. There’s some great stuff in Cubase that I miss in Logic (track management features, folders within folders, visibility agents, really fast MIDI editing, Console 1 integration). Logic is great and I’ll be looking out for future updates to it but loving Cubase now that I’ve got my template setup and tuned.


----------



## IFM (Mar 5, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Same for me. I made Cubase use Logic key commands. There’s some great stuff in Cubase that I miss in Logic (track management features, folders within folders, visibility agents, really fast MIDI editing, Console 1 integration). Logic is great and I’ll be looking out for future updates to it but loving Cubase now that I’ve got my template setup and tuned.


Just wanted to revisit and see how are you finding Cubase still? 
Over here I still find parts of Logic that keep calling me back.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Mar 5, 2021)

IFM said:


> Just wanted to revisit and see how are you finding Cubase still?
> Over here I still find parts of Logic that keep calling me back.


I'm loving it! I like Logic but I think for big template and heavy MIDI work, I prefer Cubase for a few reasons:

Folders within folders - much easier to manage big template
Search for tracks
Visibility agents
More visibility options
Macros
Logical Editor is more powerful / straightforward IMO
MIDI editor allows you to have key commands for different CC lane setups (for example, I hit X to show expression, C to show CC1, and V to show velocity - super fast. You can cycle through used CCs via CMD+Y in Logic, which is nice, but I find this more convenient).
Parabolic curves for MIDI CC data is nice. Compressing / ramping / expanding CC and velocity data is very easy (I don't like using the region inspector in Logic for that)
I really rely on MIDI Note names and I think Cubase does a better job of displaying them. Logic has them too, but they don't appear unless the note is fairly large (larger than in Cubase).
Multi-part editing is better in Cubase IMO.
The Control Room is great because I can setup my Slate VSX plugin on the headphone out and very easily toggle between that and my monitors.
Console 1 is fully integrated into Cubase but not in Logic. That's a big + for me these days because I have both C1 and the C1 Fader and it is amazing.
In my CPU tests, Logic is slightly better, but not enough to make a difference or change my mind. Will that change with Apple Silicon chips in the future? TBD.
That's what I can think of right now. Not to say I love everything about Cubase, but you have to give and take for every DAW. I'm still interested to see how Logic evolves going forward though. It's a great DAW.


----------



## clisma (Mar 5, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> MIDI editor allows you to have key commands for different CC lane setups (for example, I hit X to show expression, C to show CC1, and V to show velocity - super fast. You can cycle through used CCs via CMD+Y in Logic, which is nice, but I find this more convenient).
> Parabolic curves for MIDI CC data is nice. Compressing / ramping / expanding CC and velocity data is very easy (I don't like using the region inspector in Logic for that)


Only for the sake of clarity, these two are both available in Logic. You can have key commands for CCs/velocity. Compression, expansion and curves are also available in the piano roll.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Mar 5, 2021)

clisma said:


> Only for the sake of clarity, these two are both available in Logic. You can have key commands for CCs/velocity. Compression, expansion and curves are also available in the piano roll.


What's the key command for showing specific lanes in the piano roll in Logic? Haven't been able to find that.

And yes, Logic does have compression / expansion for CC and velocity data, but I find relative ramping easier to do in Cubase. Also, how do you do curves within the piano roll for CC data?


----------



## samphony (Mar 5, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Also, how do you do curves within the piano roll for CC data? The automation curve tool does not work.


Hold down shift + control if you are between two nodes.


----------



## clisma (Mar 5, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> What's the key command for showing specific lanes in the piano roll in Logic? Haven't been able to find that.


I don’t remember what the defaults are, as I’ve customized mine years ago, but if you go into the Key Commands window, you can search for “Region Automation” and you’ll see some of the parameters you can map. Then you’ll be able to use your mapping in the piano roll and tracks window.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Mar 5, 2021)

clisma said:


> I don’t remember what the defaults are, as I’ve customized mine years ago, but if you go into the Key Commands window, you can search for “Region Automation” and you’ll see some of the parameters you can map. Then you’ll be able to use your mapping in the piano roll and tracks window.


Oh there it is - that's great, thanks!

If Logic gets nested folders and some better visibility management, I would definitely think about moving back.


----------



## IFM (Mar 5, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> I'm loving it! I like Logic but I think for big template and heavy MIDI work, I prefer Cubase for a few reasons:


I have to say I’m with you on most of this. I just completed a project in C11 and I got very fast with it. I had forgotten it also has a new dynamic EQ I need to play with. 

I do like it’s handling of hardware synths better for my methods. 
The mixer...I love it, especially only showing tracks with data.


----------



## Jean Wilder (Mar 5, 2021)

I have been evaluating C11 and Logic 10.6.1 for a few weeks. My advice is, grab a Steinberg key, download C11 Pro, not elements. Find a copy of Logic(you know where to find it for free), or borrow a copy. Try them out for yourself by writing a song in each. Which fits you best?

Here is my experience:

C11 ran a little slow on Mojave, and Logic 10.5.1 had some GUI bugs that caused a couple crashes. The Logic bugs were fixed in 10.6.1 but only runs on Catalina and Big Sur. I installed Big Sur, and it was awful for both programs. I did a fresh install of Catalina. Cubase now runs better than Logic on Catalina. The Logic GUI bugs are gone. After trying to write a song in both, I found that I didn't write anything in Logic, and actually wrote an idea with Cubase. Every time I ran into a problem with either one, it sent me to forums and various websites for answers. Here is the big difference: With most of the Logic issues, the answer was 'that's just the way Logic works.' Or, 'It's been like that for years.' etc... With Cubase, the answers were sophisticated and helpful. I had many 'ah ha' moments with Cubase. The list of grievances with Logic grew and the list shortened with Cubase. Here is the issues I ran into with both(as a self-proclaimed black-belt Ableton power user).

Logic lacks simple things like autopunch inside a cycle loop. It records once, and then loops playback without recording 2nd, 3rd takes... Why??

Logic looks like Garageband. Something about that bugs me. I don't need little photos of instruments to know that this is music. I know I can hide them, but what a joke. That track is guitar, why because I see a guitar. Something feels Fisher-Price about it.

Logic has some strange bugs that have sent me to forums instead of making music. Most of the time, the answer is that’s just how it works and some convoluted solution is presented.

Logic cuts out the audio for a second in track select record mode when pressing Record on the transport after playback has started. The metronome cuts out for a split second and takes me out the moment.

Logic has no nested folders. What a visual mess of grey. They should call Logic, Shades of Grey. If you like grey, then Logic is for you.

Logic folders and tracks are too easy to slide around and my track order gets messed up. 

No post roll record.

The blasted track select automatically arms record deal makes me want to throw kittens into a flaming dumpster.

Why does the take folder pop open automatically? I don't write, and then stop and edit immediately. Everyone knows, editing comes later in the process for flow reasons. Your brain doesn't like to switch gears. It's called attention residue. The last thing is still sticky in the brain. Stop interrupting my recording with an erect take folder that takes up the entire screen. 

Other than that, Logic is cool, and the new sequencer is neat. The piano roll looks nice. The take folder is easy to select takes and comp. Some of the plugins are awesome. No skeuomorphism! Cubase needs to take a lesson from Logic here. 

On to Cubase:

It looks like utter balls when you start it up. 

White text on black is awful for readability unless it's serif typeface. That's not debatable. That is a proven thing. Ask your graphic designer friend. 

The dongle is poop, and no one tells you need one to try out PRO. 

Some of the graphics look like baby boomers went hog wild with the interface. 

Everything can be modified, so it can seem daunting. 

It's ugly. Especially, the steinberg download manager. What a piece of boomer tech. Did I say that already?

Now, the good. 

Cubase actually helped me write music quicker. 

I customized the appearance, and now it looks similar to Ableton. I actually really like it now. I made it light grey, with a white arranger and key editor view, a la Live 8/9. What a difference! Looks slick.

The logical editor will make you cream your pants without shame when you realize what you can do with it. I spent a couple hours making presets that will save me possibly 1000's of hours in the long run. 

Cycle and autopunch recording works as expected. And the lanes don't pop open like Logic. 

Midi rocks on Cubase. It rocks. especially for Ableton users. 

Window resizing can be done with the mouse by grabbing the piano roll, just like Ableton. 

Expression maps are great and the visual implementation is helpful for composers. 

Multiple automation lanes. 

So many more reasons that I won't list. Steinberg needs to hire some hipsters to promote their product. It really is awesome. Push past the learning curve and resist quick solutions. You won't regret it. Treat the dongle like the keys to your car. Make a vroom sound when you plug it in.


----------



## Kent (Mar 5, 2021)

Just to respond to your Logic points:



Jean Wilder said:


> Logic lacks simple things like autopunch inside a cycle loop. It records once, and then loops playback without recording 2nd, 3rd takes... Why??


Maybe I am misunderstanding this, but is that not what is accomplished here? 


https://support.apple.com/guide/logicpro/punch-in-and-out-of-audio-recordings-lgcpb19bfd0d/10.6/mac/10.15








Jean Wilder said:


> Logic looks like Garageband. Something about that bugs me. I don't need little photos of instruments to know that this is music. I know I can hide them, but what a joke. That track is guitar, why because I see a guitar. Something feels Fisher-Price about it.


This point is confusing. You can make Logic look like anything from 'GarageBand Pro' up to a svelte minimalist experience. Why are customizable UI options a bad thing for Logic but a good thing for Cubase?


Jean Wilder said:


> Logic has some strange bugs that have sent me to forums instead of making music. Most of the time, the answer is that’s just how it works and some convoluted solution is presented.


This is true for _any _DAW (or other piece of software), though. Perhaps coming from Ableton with your particular workflow the specific bugs you encounter are particularly frustrating, but I'd be interested to hear further what kept you from using the program as you intended.


Jean Wilder said:


> Logic cuts out the audio for a second in track select record mode when pressing Record on the transport after playback has started. The metronome cuts out for a split second and takes me out the moment.


I don't think I've ever experienced this. What are your computer specs?


Jean Wilder said:


> Logic has no nested folders. What a visual mess of grey. They should call Logic, Shades of Grey. If you like grey, then Logic is for you.


You can nest folders, albeit not super-deeply. You can also color-code tracks/folders and the color bar on the track header, as well as the background of the track in the arrange area, reflect this. I do agree that they need more available colors though; I miss white, black, and red!


Jean Wilder said:


> Logic folders and tracks are too easy to slide around and my track order gets messed up.


How so?


Jean Wilder said:


> No post roll record.


This is true, although Shift+R can capture 'performed but unrecorded' MIDI.


Jean Wilder said:


> The blasted track select automatically arms record deal makes me want to throw kittens into a flaming dumpster.


This is one of my _favorite_ features! Horses for courses.


Jean Wilder said:


> Why does the take folder pop open automatically? I don't write, and then stop and edit immediately. Everyone knows, editing comes later in the process for flow reasons. Your brain doesn't like to switch gears. It's called attention residue. The last thing is still sticky in the brain. Stop interrupting my recording with an erect take folder that takes up the entire screen.


I'd say most people don't actually write when looping takes, but are trying to nail a performance of something that is already written (or find the right improvisation). In that context, having each pass-through immediately available is very helpful, as you can comp a performance together or discover that you still need a new take.


----------



## Jean Wilder (Mar 5, 2021)

kmaster said:


> Just to respond to your Logic points:
> 
> 
> Maybe I am misunderstanding this, but is that not what is accomplished here?
> ...


That part about autopunch and cycle isn’t correct unfortunately. I found a post detailing that it is a misprint in the manual. So sad! Anyways, plenty of reasons to like Logic. It just doesn’t work for me. I will keep it though and try using it occasionally. Everybody likes something different! I’m grateful for the assistance you provided on this forum when i was struggling through Logic. Thanks!


----------



## dgburns (Mar 5, 2021)

@Jean Wilder so happy you are liking Cubase, been on it since the Atari days.

Your LPX complaints/observations other than the point about post roll record are simply incorrect. I could go through your list, but I’ll just do two, cause it’s late and I’m tired of these convos.

LPX folders, the traditional ones can nest, and can do things you simply can’t do in Cubase. I’m sure I’d see a ‘holy s$&#, you can do THAT?!‘ on your face if you had a few examples of what I refer to. But I digress, some secrets will stay that way.

As to the colours, I use a 3rd party app and can modify everything colour about the gui.

As has been said MANY times on this forum, the best daw is the one that you are comfortable with. I use both, along with PT.


----------



## Jean Wilder (Mar 5, 2021)

dgburns said:


> @Jean Wilder so happy you are liking Cubase, been on it since the Atari days.
> 
> Your LPX complaints/observations other than the point about post roll record are simply incorrect. I could go through your list, but I’ll just do two, cause it’s late and I’m tired of these convos.
> 
> ...


Yes, the folders can nest, but only if you first create a summing stack inside the folder, create a folder outside of the other folder and then drag it in, then delete the summing stack. It’s a sneaky way to do it, but yes, I know your secret. I have been reading forums for a week. Yes, colorizer app works for changing the colors. I know that secret too. All of this is just a bunch of workarounds and excuses for a lack of options in Logic. Some people will love Logic, I hope they make awesome music on it. I’m just finding it so frustrating!


----------



## Saxer (Mar 5, 2021)

For me the outstanding features in Logic are the screen sets and multiple interactive editors.

The editor windows have a chain symbol that you can switch on or off. On means: click on a region (clip/part): it will be shown in the editor window. Off means: the content is locked. You can open as much editors as fit your screens.
For example: I have a sketch piano part. I open my screen set with a score editor and see the notation. I lock this part, read from screen while recording and have other editors open that show the part I recorded. No need to open or close windows to show my parts. Used to that workflow it always irritates me when looking YT videos the people open and close windows all the time. I can click on a note in the score editor and it will be selected in the piano roll too where I can edit the length... things like that. I don't open or close editor windows. I choose my screenset that fits the situation and have my needed editors open all the time. I can have a piano roll open that shows me the length of already recorded notes while I'm recording... very handy to see the length and the position line when playing voice three of a chord.


----------



## dgburns (Mar 5, 2021)

Jean Wilder said:


> Yes, the folders can nest, but only if you first create a summing stack inside the folder, create a folder outside of the other folder and then drag it in, then delete the summing stack. It’s a sneaky way to do it, but yes, I know your secret. I have been reading forums for a week. Yes, colorizer app works for changing the colors. I know that secret too. All of this is just a bunch of workarounds and excuses for a lack of options in Logic. Some people will love Logic, I hope they make awesome music on it. I’m just finding it so frustrating!


Nope, incorrect. Ima not talking about Stack or summing folders. Learn the damn software.
As to the ‘secrets’ I can’t even begin to enlighten you. Some of them come from back in the v4 days when the environment was a bit different.
Don’t crap on software you don’t know.


----------



## Jean Wilder (Mar 5, 2021)

dgburns said:


> Nope, incorrect. Ima not talking about Stack or summing folders. Learn the damn software.
> As to the ‘secrets’ I can’t even begin to enlighten you. Some of them come from back in the v4 days when the environment was a bit different.
> Don’t crap on software you don’t know.


So if there is a way to put folders in folders, and it’s not in the manual or any forums, then how can any new user find it? Seems odd. I’m not crapping on it. I want to share my experience, and opinion. Isn’t this a vs. post?


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Mar 5, 2021)

Pack folder is generally not what folks refer to when talking about folders. Those folders don’t help with template management really (although you could hack it with dummy regions potentially). Claiming that Logic has track folder nesting isn’t particularly accurate - but it’d be amazing if they added it!

Claiming Logic has “secrets” and then not sharing them is a pretty pitiful move because you are not the only person that knows Logic and sharing tips is what community is all about.


----------



## Jean Wilder (Mar 5, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Pack folder is generally not what folks refer to when talking about folders. Those folders don’t help with template management really (although you could hack it with dummy regions potentially). Claiming that Logic has track folder nesting isn’t particularly accurate - but it’d be amazing if they added it!
> 
> Claiming Logic has “secrets” and then not sharing them is a pretty pitiful move because you are not the only person that knows Logic and sharing tips is what community is all about.


Exactly! If I offended anyone, I was really just trying to be funny. If you use Logic, more power to you!


----------



## Dewdman42 (Mar 5, 2021)

both DAW's have pros and cons...and near as I can tell there is no clear winner. We could sit here all day long talking about Cubase problems too, and believe me, many problems exist with Cubase also. 

Each of these DAWs have strengths and weaknesses. No matter which one you choose there will be at least a few things that it can't do, which the others can do. Each one has a few compelling features and a few annoying annoyances. There is no way around it. As human beings we also tend to become emotionally attached for whatever reason or another; and will overlook the flaws of our favorite. 

Not a single one of them does everything perfectly. I have flipped flop between LogicPro and Cubase for a while now...and DP is even still in the mix, but its 3rd place compared to Cubase/Logic tied for first, even though it also has some of its own entirely unique and compelling features... But that is an entirely subjective decision, everyone has to use whatever tool they get good results and all of these products can deliver that.

BTW @jeanWilder, you mentioned that LogicPro looked like Garageband. Did you make sure to go into preferences and enable "advanced" mode? By default LogicPro runs in a "simple" mode, which happens to look a lot like GarageBand, but also many useful features are hidden in that mode.


----------



## Ozinga (Mar 6, 2021)

Both excel at different features but File Management is something Cubase could get inspired by Logic. For a given project Logic is well organized. Open up the project folder and everything is in its own folder. Audio, Q Samples,Bounces,Backups,movie etc. With Cubase it is a mess.


----------



## studioj (Mar 6, 2021)

Ozinga said:


> Both excel at different features but File Management is something Cubase could get inspired by Logic. For a given project Logic is well organized. Open up the project folder and everything is in its own folder. Audio, Q Samples,Bounces,Backups,movie etc. With Cubase it is a mess.


Yes this drives me crazy about Cubase! All the backups in the same folder as your main session... if you’re versioning often this gets waaay out of hand quickly. Much prefer file handling in Logic. And I’ve become really fond of the project alternatives feature in Logic as well.


----------



## Jean Wilder (Mar 6, 2021)

Dewdman42 said:


> both DAW's have pros and cons...and near as I can tell there is no clear winner. We could sit here all day long talking about Cubase problems too, and believe me, many problems exist with Cubase also.
> 
> Each of these DAWs have strengths and weaknesses. No matter which one you choose there will be at least a few things that it can't do, which the others can do. Each one has a few compelling features and a few annoying annoyances. There is no way around it. As human beings we also tend to become emotionally attached for whatever reason or another; and will overlook the flaws of our favorite.
> 
> ...


Yes, I am in advanced mode. I turned the editor to a brighter background. It’s just a lot of medium grey in the interface. I turned off all the track pictures. I’ll probably give Logic one more day to see what I can do.


----------



## Jean Wilder (Mar 6, 2021)

Th


Ozinga said:


> Both excel at different features but File Management is something Cubase could get inspired by Logic. For a given project Logic is well organized. Open up the project folder and everything is in its own folder. Audio, Q Samples,Bounces,Backups,movie etc. With Cubase it is a mess.


T


Ozinga said:


> Both excel at different features but File Management is something Cubase could get inspired by Logic. For a given project Logic is well organized. Open up the project folder and everything is in its own folder. Audio, Q Samples,Bounces,Backups,movie etc. With Cubase it is a mess.


That’s a good point! I noticed that mess as well.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Mar 6, 2021)

It’s only worth it if you end up using it, but LPXcolorizer is quite helpful. I used it to fine tune Piano roll colors and also the color pallete used for Track colors. At some point I also started using one of its older presets which colorized a few important buttons in a way that makes them stand out more. Also I have it set up so that the currently selected channel strip gets a different highlight color.

Overall I played around with a lot of exaggerated color schemes and to me none of them look better then apple’s own design by a long shot. But a few tweaks are worth it like I said. But it’s a commercial product and a bit pricy for what it is; but worth it to me since logicpro is still my primary because of scripter.


----------



## studioj (Mar 6, 2021)

Here are some YouTube vids worth watching for Logic:




give Smart Tempo a look, as well as auto sampler. Two things you can’t do with other DAWs that I know of.

although if the auto record enable on selected track thing puts a serious wrench in your workflow that might be the nail in the coffin... it’s just how Logic works, and personally I love it, makes for a speedy production/ midi tracking workflow.

there are some delay comp problems with automation in Logic that are long overdue for a fix from Apple. If you have sophisticated side chaining workflows, you may hit some frustration with this. I don’t know of similar issues with Cubase.

Also I recommend checking out speakerfood’s PlugSearch which enables Cubase like plugin search for Logic.


----------



## Jean Wilder (Mar 6, 2021)

studioj said:


> Here are some YouTube vids worth watching for Logic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I watched all those videos! All great content.


----------



## dgburns (Mar 6, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Pack folder is generally not what folks refer to when talking about folders. Those folders don’t help with template management really (although you could hack it with dummy regions potentially). Claiming that Logic has track folder nesting isn’t particularly accurate - but it’d be amazing if they added it!
> 
> Claiming Logic has “secrets” and then not sharing them is a pretty pitiful move because you are not the only person that knows Logic and sharing tips is what community is all about.


Dunno, 1950 posts later, I don’t think I haven’t been anything but helpful- mostly  . But I don’t like it when others try to help, and their suggestions are dismissed, that doesn’t sound right. Read @kmaster post, very helpful and offered in the spirit of sharing, and detailed.

I love Logic, I’ve done alot of things in it. It’s not for everyone. It sometimes limits, and like everyone else , I just work around the things that I need to in order to work. I also like Cubase, but for different reasons.

I’m reminded of the saying ‘You can be right, or you can be happy‘. Happy sounds good right about now.

I digress.


----------



## Vik (Mar 6, 2021)

EwigWanderer said:


> What are pros and cons in Logic compared to Cubase and other way around?


I've used Logic since it looked like this 







Here's something I wrote in 2017 (I removed a few things from that post, since Logic has gotten Articulation Sets since then, which allow for different articulations on each note in a chord):



Vik said:


> Sounds like a good thing to me, although I really miss Logic's channel strip when I'm in Cubase.
> 
> 
> This is some of stuff I like the most about Logic:
> ...



The most important improvement in Logic for me, during the last years (besides expression maps/articulation sets), is that Logic now will unload Kontakt samples when freezing or switching off a track (and reload the samples upon unfreeze or enabling the track again) – and that Capture as Recording also works when Logic isn't in play mode. This is useful if you play something (MIDI) randomly and regret that you weren't in record mode.

I stopped using Cubase, btw, and haven't checked the last versions. (Haven't used the latest Logic versions either, since that require spending a small fortune on a new, powerful Mac – but I'm going to change that soon.)


----------



## Jiffster (Mar 6, 2021)

Seems like a lot of posts in here are people who've abandoned cubase for Logic. Interesting. 

I'd be really curious to hear the thoughts of anyone who has left logic for Cubase?


----------



## stigc56 (Mar 6, 2021)

I have been on this "journey" too. I find Logic so much faster loading and navigating and more cpu efficient than Cubase - I'm on Mac.

But in Logic I miss:
Pre roll function that counts in to the tempo at the record point. I have a lot of different tempos and often I begin to record at a new tempo.
I miss the iterative quantise function that let you quantise your recording kind of "bit by bit" and you can have the colours showing you, approx. how far away from the beat you are.

I miss advance MIDI editor functions like this:
I record a piano track with a velocity controlled crescendo. If I want to reduce this crescendo a little - and I do - I can easily do this without loosing the individual relation between the notes. I can also turn it into a decrescendo very easy.
I can set a swing value and have Cubase show the beat-lines accordingly.
All the visibility functions and search functions.
But I love the way Logic handle files and BU.


----------



## dgburns (Mar 6, 2021)

stigc56 said:


> I have been on this "journey" too. I find Logic so much faster loading and navigating and more cpu efficient than Cubase - I'm on Mac.
> 
> But in Logic I miss:
> Pre roll function that counts in to the tempo at the record point. I have a lot of different tempos and often I begin to record at a new tempo.
> ...


For the iterative function, you DO always have that slider, so you can set the quantise from 100% down to 0%. I use that often.

I use a velocity fader object (transformer object) so I can actually record the notes at specific velocities. You could set that to a pedal and do it on the fly going in.

-edit-

On this last point, this is Super useful on those sample instruments where you want to stay just under that change in tone when it’s a really big change ( like ff to fff on some brass) and playing it in by hand is hard NOT to hit that fff layer.


----------



## Vik (Mar 6, 2021)

"But in Logic I miss:
Pre roll function that counts in to the tempo at the record point. I have a lot of different tempos and often I begin to record at a new tempo."

There's a workaround (record the count-in as an audio track in the target area, and move it to where you need the count-in), but that function would be great.

"I miss the iterative quantise function that let you quantise your recording kind of "bit by bit" and you can have the colours showing you, approx. how far away from the beat you are." Q-strength does that (except the visual thing).







"I record a piano track with a velocity controlled crescendo. If I want to reduce this crescendo a little - and I do - I can easily do this without loosing the individual relation between the notes. I can also turn it into a decrescendo very easy."

Sure – one can draw velocity a line when using the Command key, and thereby keep the individual relation between the notes and also make a decrescendo, but it doesn't work for crescendos.


----------



## gst98 (Mar 6, 2021)

stigc56 said:


> I record a piano track with a velocity controlled crescendo. If I want to reduce this crescendo a little - and I do - I can easily do this without loosing the individual relation between the notes. I can also turn it into a decrescendo very easy.


If I'm understanding correctly, there are a few ways to this. The velocity slider maintains relative values, where as the CC lane velocity sliders compress/expand. You can also set up transforms sets to this however you like. You could also redraw the velocity with the pencil, or convert a CC parabola or line into velocity data with tranform sets.

With CCs like mod or exp, dragging data by the node points compress/expand, where as dragging the connecting lines maintains relative value.


----------



## jmauz (Mar 6, 2021)

Cubase runs on Windows and Mac OS. Logic only runs on Mac OS. I can build a PC that's got the same specs as a Mac Pro for half the price. 

Oh and don't even try to make the Hackintosh argument. I ran Hackintoshes for years but I abandoned that as well due to increasing hardware issues. Moreover, eventually Mac OS will only run on their new proprietary CPUs. 

Back in the day Mac OS was the best for DAW work but that just ain't the case anymore so why bother. 
Windows isn't perfect either but at least I don't have to bust my whole nut on the computer. I'd rather spend money on outboard gear, sample libraries, and drums. But I'm old school.


----------



## Jean Wilder (Mar 6, 2021)

I love Apple and really wanted to like Logic, but just simple stuff like recording is a pain. For example, cycle record only works on track select record. If I enable record on the track and then enter the cycle loop, I get one take and then looping playback. If I don’t enable record, enter the loop, I get multiple takes. The real kicker is if I start off in track select record, press play first, and then press record on the transport, I get a split second audio drop out. If I record enable the track and do the same thing, no drop out, but then I can’t loop record. Catch 22. Nice one Apple, remember your old slogan, it just works? Apparently not. I have checked all the settings to no avail. Maybe someone has some advice on this issue? Other forum post say this is normal behavior. Hmm


----------



## Dewdman42 (Mar 6, 2021)

I think you should just use Cubase and stop complaining about the DAW you don't want to use. Good luck,.


----------



## IFM (Mar 6, 2021)

Jean Wilder said:


> I love Apple and really wanted to like Logic, but just simple stuff like recording is a pain. For example, cycle record only works on track select record. If I enable record on the track and then enter the cycle loop, I get one take and then looping playback. If I don’t enable record, enter the loop, I get multiple takes. The real kicker is if I start off in track select record, press play first, and then press record on the transport, I get a split second audio drop out. If I record enable the track and do the same thing, no drop out, but then I can’t loop record. Catch 22. Nice one Apple, remember your old slogan, it just works? Apparently not. I have checked all the settings to no avail. Maybe someone has some advice on this issue? Other forum post say this is normal behavior. Hmm


Perhaps you are trying to approach Logic as a looping DAW like Live and it is not. You need to think in a more linear fashion. As for the audio drop out that’s the way the engine works. It doesn’t dump into live mode until you play something on that track. If you are writing EDM wouldn’t Live be the best choice?


----------



## Kent (Mar 6, 2021)

IFM said:


> Perhaps you are trying to approach Logic as a looping DAW like Live and it is not. You need to think in a more linear fashion. As for the audio drop out that’s the way the engine works. It doesn’t dump into live mode until you play something on that track. If you are writing EDM wouldn’t Live be the best choice?


Ahh...good point. @Jean Wilder do you have Playback or Playback & Live enabled in your Multithreading options? The general rule of thumb is computers with 6 or more cores (= 12 or more) prefer the latter, and 4-cores prefer the former. But that former does come at the price of dropouts when flipping into live mode.


----------



## Jean Wilder (Mar 6, 2021)

IFM said:


> Perhaps you are trying to approach Logic as a looping DAW like Live and it is not. You need to think in a more linear fashion. As for the audio drop out that’s the way the engine works. It doesn’t dump into live mode until you play something on that track. If you are writing EDM wouldn’t Live be the best choice?


I’m not writing EDM. Trying to move away from Electronic music to film music. Otherwise, I’d never touch either app. I’m really trying to learn both as I may work with someone who uses one or the other. I’d say I have about 160 hrs so far into manuals, forums, etc for both.


----------



## Jean Wilder (Mar 6, 2021)

kmaster said:


> Ahh...good point. @Jean Wilder do you have Playback or Playback & Live enabled in your Multithreading options? The general rule of thumb is computers with 6 or more cores (= 12 or more) prefer the latter, and 4-cores prefer the former. But that former does come at the price of dropouts when flipping into live mode.


Playback and Live, 64 bit, process threads automatic, buffer range medium, Motu 828es buffer 256. I have 2015 macbook pro and I’m working in a big template. I used the new disable track feature to take plugins out of ram, and not using any plugins that introduce latency atm. Eg fabfilter linear phase


----------



## clisma (Mar 6, 2021)

stigc56 said:


> I record a piano track with a velocity controlled crescendo. If I want to reduce this crescendo a little - and I do - I can easily do this without loosing the individual relation between the notes. I can also turn it into a decrescendo very easy.


In the piano roll make sure to open the automation lane and display note velocity. Select the pencil tool then hold command and draw a ramp up or down. That will modify your (de)crescendo in the desired way.


----------



## Jean Wilder (Mar 6, 2021)

clisma said:


> In the piano roll make sure to open the automation lane and display note velocity. Select the pencil tool then hold command and draw a ramp up or down. That will modify your (de)crescendo in the desired way.


Yeah, that totally works. I appreciate all the people running to the defense of Logic. I think I kicked the hornet’s nest with my silly write up earlier. In the end, I’m going with Cubase. Something just makes me feel better about it. The price is staggering, but whatever! I think the record functions and track visibility won me over. Logic has it, but hide groups causes me to think backwards. Checked means hidden, instead of checked means showing. Also, it’s faster to set up on Cubase and just feels better. Also no audio drop outs, which is weird. It must just be my system. I’m tapping out of this conversation now. Thanks for the insight Logic defenders!


----------



## clisma (Mar 6, 2021)

Congrats on choosing Cubase, it’s a great DAW, you’ll be happy. Just FYI though, Digital Performer is the secret ruler of them all... :evil face:


----------



## IFM (Mar 6, 2021)

It’s fine I’ve got all 4...LP, DP, Cubase, Live and all do som better than the other. Cubase is great and you won’t go wrong.


----------



## Leon Portelance (Mar 7, 2021)

stigc56 said:


> Notator back in the old days!


 Notator SL and Logic 1.0


----------



## stigc56 (Mar 8, 2021)

clisma said:


> In the piano roll make sure to open the automation lane and display note velocity. Select the pencil tool then hold command and draw a ramp up or down. That will modify your (de)crescendo in the desired way.


Yes I know this functions and also the quantization system, but it's just a little bit more time-consuming in LPX than in Cubase.


----------



## gst98 (Mar 8, 2021)

stigc56 said:


> Yes I know this functions and also the quantization system, but it's just a little bit more time-consuming in LPX than in Cubase.


In Logic it is a single click and drag, I don't see how you could make it any faster? How do you do it in Cubase?


----------



## stigc56 (Mar 8, 2021)

I select the midi events and I can directly create all kinds of scaling to selected events. Compressed or normal alterations.  at 13:30 - and even that doesn't cover all the different settings.


----------



## gst98 (Mar 8, 2021)

stigc56 said:


> I select the midi events and I can directly create all kinds of scaling to selected events. Compressed or normal alterations.  at 13:30 - and even that doesn't cover all the different settings.



13:30 is the end of the video? maybe wrong vid or timestamp. But the stuff at the beggenning is near identical to how Logic functions, which bit couldn't you do?


----------



## Vik (Mar 8, 2021)

I'm pretty sure that this editor in Cubase is called Logical Editor because it was a response to Logic's Transform window.


----------



## IFM (Mar 8, 2021)

In some respects, LP is faster for quantizing too when you are using Interative. Cubase you have to have the % already changed first but in LP you just move a slider. 
With regards to velocity, it's more of a visual preference. Dots with lines or bars but otherwise scaling and compression is just as easy.


----------



## gst98 (Mar 8, 2021)

Vik said:


> I'm pretty sure that this editor in Cubase is called Logical Editor because it was a response to Logic's Transform window.


It seems like no one has heard of this. Almost every time someone says Cubase has this cool feature, it is possible with Midi transform.



IFM said:


> In some respects, LP is faster for quantizing too when you are using Interative. Cubase you have to have the % already changed first but in LP you just move a slider.
> With regards to velocity, it's more of a visual preference. Dots with lines or bars but otherwise scaling and compression is just as easy.


Yeah I think DP displays it the same way as Logic. Its all just a different preference. The moral of this thread is Cubase and Logic are such similar programs,a dn most things are possible in both programs. Jumping from Cubase to Logic or vice versa is the easiset switch of all DAWs


----------



## stigc56 (Mar 8, 2021)

IFM said:


> In some respects, LP is faster for quantizing too when you are using Interative. Cubase you have to have the % already changed first but in LP you just move a slider.
> With regards to velocity, it's more of a visual preference. Dots with lines or bars but otherwise scaling and compression is just as easy.


No it's slower because you have to slect the notes before quantize, in Cubase you just hit Q and it will quantize the notes in the part.


----------



## IFM (Mar 8, 2021)

stigc56 said:


> No it's slower because you have to slect the notes before quantize, in Cubase you just hit Q and it will quantize the notes in the part.


Interesting enough as I always have to select the notes in Cubase which is the way I prefer it since I don't necessarily want to adjust all of them.


----------



## Vik (Mar 8, 2021)

stigc56 said:


> No it's slower because you have to slect the notes before quantize, in Cubase you just hit Q and it will quantize the notes in the part.


A key command for 'gradual quantize' would be nice in Logic, but you have two options already: If you want to work on a whole region, you use the Q-strength slider for the region, and then you don't need to select the events first:





If you want to quantize only some of the notes, you do it in the Piano Roll, and then you do it with this Strength slider:





...and then you'll see, in real time, how the selected events move as you change the Strength value.

Edit – I checked again: If you want to quantize only some of the events in the piano roll, just press the regular key command for Quantize (Q). When you do that, the notes will be quantised according to the strength settings. You can also just click on the Q with the mouse. The Strength (etc) parameters are always visible on the piano roll, so there's no need to open some other sub window to change the Strength value – it was better than I thought.


----------



## jcrosby (Mar 8, 2021)

stigc56 said:


> No it's slower because you have to slect the notes before quantize, in Cubase you just hit Q and it will quantize the notes in the part.


The benefit to this is that’s you don't have to quantize all notes. (Which is the way I work frequently.)

If you don't record with the editor open then your recorded clip will be selected by default. I.e. only a single key stroke is needed to apply the selected quantize value.
To Quantize all if the editor is open just hit CMD+A then type the quantize shortcut.
Even quicker, select a bunch of clips in the arranger and hit your key command for quantize. Done... This applies to clips selected across many different tracks.
Hell you can even quantize the entire project by typing CMD+A in the arranger and typing the shortcut for quantize. (Or by adjusting the quantize value from the currently visible track inspector pane).
You can also quantize specific notes only, (which also applies to modifying velocity), by clicking on the note in the piano roll and only that not will be highlighted.
If you need everything to be on the grid I don't really see how it can get much fast than that. Not to mention you have a wealth of options as to how/when/where quantize is applied, as opposed to a DAW where options are incredibly limited like Ableton Live.

Overall I don't see much difference in the video you linked. The narrator is selecting sections and quantizing *as needed* to demonstrate each concept, which is the same way Logic works. Overall I'd say the functionality is more similar between the 2 DAWs than pretty much any other DAWs I've demoed or used over the years.


----------



## Vik (Mar 8, 2021)

jcrosby said:


> Overall I don't see much difference in the video you linked. The narrator is selecting sections and quantizing *as needed* to demonstrate each concept, which is the same way Logic works.


The main difference, I guess, is that he wants a way to be able to click Q once, and check if the results are OK; and then press Q again to repeat the process one or more times, so the notes move even closer to the beat. This isn't possible in Logic. 

I guess the best way to gradually quantize a few notes in Logic is select the notes, then use 'Set Rounded Locators and Cycle Play', and _listen_ to the effect of changing the quantisation strength with the slider. I would prefer that over the Cubase method, but that's possibly because I'm so much more used to Logic's logic than to Cubase's logic.


----------



## jcrosby (Mar 8, 2021)

Vik said:


> The main difference, I guess, is that he wants a way to be able to click Q once, and check if the results are OK; and then press Q again to repeat the process one or more times, so the notes move even closer to the beat. This isn't possible in Logic.
> 
> I guess the best way to gradually quantize a few notes in Logic is select the notes, then use 'Set Rounded Locators and Cycle Play', and _listen_ to the effect of changing the quantisation strength with the slider. I would prefer that over the Cubase method, but that's possibly because I'm so much more used to Logic's logic than to Cubase's logic.


Gotcha... In that case your last post makes the most sense...

For GUI functions that aren't bindable to a shortcut, Keyboard Maestro can solve most of these issues... You could have it bind to a short cut, even specific MIDI message you'd otherwise not use... Granted it takes time to set up, but you only have to set it up once.

For example I have a few macros, 1 that will nudge velocity up or down by 3 steps, another by 5, and another by 10... The same approach could be used to incrementally apply quantize (perhaps by 10 or 20 percent at a time). Or perhaps one that applies 50%, then another that adds 5% at a time for fine tuning...


----------



## gst98 (Mar 8, 2021)

jcrosby said:


> Gotcha... In that case your last post makes the most sense...
> 
> For GUI functions that aren't bindable to a shortcut, Keyboard Maestro can solve most of these issues... You could have it bind to a short cut, even specific MIDI message you'd otherwise not use... Granted it takes time to set up, but you only have to set it up once.
> 
> For example I have a few macros, 1 that will nudge velocity up or down by 3 steps, another by 5, and another by 10... The same approach could be used to incrementally apply quantize (perhaps by 10 or 20 percent at a time). Or perhaps one that applies 50%, then another that adds 5% at a time for fine tuning...


Are you doing that by automating mouse movment? btw the velocity change ones are assignable to a shortcut.


----------



## jcrosby (Mar 8, 2021)

Yeah. You can accomplish this by using Move and Click and playing with the drag coordinates...

If you mean the MIDI dynamics those are for step input, (at least AFAIK), whereas this macro is for editing existing MIDI. It's useful for fixing little odd notes that may stick out, etc.


----------



## IFM (Apr 6, 2021)

Now that I've gone back and watched those videos posted earlier I did pick up some new tips! 

One thing that is a slight issue for me in Cubase is being able to read the font they chose to use on the left window of the main arrange window. I can actually go to a higher resolution with Logic on my 32" 4k than Cubase and still be able to read everything clearly.


----------



## stujay18 (Apr 23, 2021)

IFM said:


> Now that I've gone back and watched those videos posted earlier I did pick up some new tips!
> 
> One thing that is a slight issue for me in Cubase is being able to read the font they chose to use on the left window of the main arrange window. I can actually go to a higher resolution with Logic on my 32" 4k than Cubase and still be able to read everything clearly.


I'm at my wit's end with Logic. I can not longer export audio to movies. The function simply stopped working. I might as well be using Microsoft Word to score. Strongly considering Cubase, as Apple has no real support.


----------



## Kent (Apr 23, 2021)

stujay18 said:


> I'm at my wit's end with Logic. I can not longer export audio to movies. The function simply stopped working. I might as well be using Microsoft Word to score. Strongly considering Cubase, as Apple has no real support.


What about it isn’t working?


----------



## stujay18 (Apr 23, 2021)

"Cannot export audio to movie." Over and over again, multiple projects, multiple settings.


----------



## gst98 (Apr 24, 2021)

stujay18 said:


> "Cannot export audio to movie." Over and over again, multiple projects, multiple settings.



Apple has phone in support for Logic now.


----------



## jbuhler (Apr 24, 2021)

I've had very good luck with Apple Pro App support.


----------



## Tronam (Apr 24, 2021)

Kevinside said:


> Its sad or good? I don´t know... LPX wants to go the way to be a performance sequencer like Live or Bitwig... To be honest; No, i dont need this and i dont want it... I have Live for that...
> Why must Logic copy all this features, when it has so much to give in its own realm...
> Man, Emagic was a great company... Does anybody remember, how great SoundDiver was?


I didn't know this until recently, but Gerhard Lengeling, founder/CEO of Emagic, still runs the Logic team to this day. I think he was also behind GarageBand. At the very least I'm glad to see that Apple usually tends to hire people over just coldly harvesting IP.

Regarding Logic's evolution, I'm fine with them adding live performance features as long as they remain optional and easy to hide. Lots of younger producers in particular are accustomed to these approaches to music making, so I understand the appeal even if I don't personally use them.


----------



## IFM (Apr 26, 2021)

Tronam said:


> I didn't know this until recently, but Gerhard Lengeling, founder/CEO of Emagic, still runs the Logic team to this day. I think he was also behind GarageBand. At the very least I'm glad to see that Apple usually tends to hire people over just coldly harvesting IP.
> 
> Regarding Logic's evolution, I'm fine with them adding live performance features as long as they remain optional and easy to hide. Lots of younger producers in particular are accustomed to these approaches to music making, so I understand the appeal even if I don't personally use them.


I still have a pristine eMagic hat. I don't want to wear it much as it is pretty vintage now.

On another note, been working in C11 and usually it's all VI's but this time it was all audio. It amazes me why it can be nearly pegged but the CPU's are barely working and only 12 of the 24. Apparently Hyperthreading doesn't work in Cubase on Mac? This image is at idle. 12 Core MP 6,1.


----------



## NYC Composer (May 2, 2021)

I have learned to ignore the ASIO meter in C10.5. It always look high but it doesn’t actually peg (on my system.)


----------



## IFM (May 2, 2021)

NYC Composer said:


> I have learned to ignore the ASIO meter in C10.5. It always look high but it doesn’t actually peg (on my system.)


I’m learning more about its behavior. Yesterday I did a quick tes With Waves Abbry Road Plats to see how many I could run. This is a very cpu intensive plugin. Logic was 12 before it choked and C11 was 14. Logic was medium process buffer and all tracks were playing a wave file and unarmed. Cubase was set to normal ASIO buffer. High made little difference but got you one or two more.


----------

